
Ask HN: What LaTeX editor do you use? - Lxr
I am about to start the writeup of my thesis. I have tried many LaTeX editors over the years but am yet to find one that I like.<p>I want to be able to type in code with proper syntax highlighting, code completion etc like a programming IDE, and see the rendered results immediately.
======
rexpi0
Texpad ([https://www.texpadapp.com](https://www.texpadapp.com)) most often; I
like the editor, it has syntax highlighting and shortcuts. You can set it to
auto-typeset as you type and it can sync the PDF with where you are in your
TeX file. I use Overleaf
([https://www.overleaf.com/](https://www.overleaf.com/)) when I'm
collaborating with others.

Atom ([https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/)) and Sublime Text
([http://www.sublimetext.com](http://www.sublimetext.com)) will have plenty of
packages that you can install to make it more IDE-like.

------
daly
Emacs. Edit your tex file, start a shell buffer, and start your dvi browser.
Now edit the tex, run latex in the shell, and you get to see the dvi output.
Repeat until done.

~~~
Lxr
I have tried this with vim, but there are a lot of things lacking that an IDE
could provide - code completion, searching of references, overview of the
whole document, auto closing of blocks etc. It's probably possible to set
something close up with vim but it would take a while. Maybe emacs has better
tex support?

------
0x54MUR41
I use TeXStudio.

Currently, I am working on my undergraduate thesis book. TeXStudio is like an
IDE. It supports syntax highlighting, code completion, source code and PDF
synchronizing. Beside that, you can even paste your external image file that
to be included in your LaTeX document (TeXStudio will help you to generate the
graphic syntax with additional parameterms, like width and height).

Give it a try!

------
timroy
I use Emacs' org-mode for data science and for math courses. With Babel you
can evaluate code and see the results in-line, with syntax highlighting. I
don't use code completion myself but I'm confident it's available. With LaTeX
preview, you can see mathematical formulae pre-rendered, again in-page.

You can then export from org-mode to LaTex, defining all the relevant settings
at the top of the page.

------
tedyoung
I haven't tried it on documents that'd be as long as a Thesis, but I've
happily used [https://www.overleaf.com/](https://www.overleaf.com/) for docs
up to 20 pages. Lots of universities use it, so you might even get a discount
for the "pro" version (basic version is free).

------
cec
Give texstudio a try. I find it offers exactly the kind of IDE-style features
that I was missing from Emacs and other editors.

------
lgmore
Sublime text on ubuntu. Works like a charm, I'm actually using it for a latex
document.

------
fithisux
texworks or textudio/texmaker the last 8 years.

